# Anyone try a Shimano 53x36 crankset?



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Have a 52x36 would like to throw on a 53 for flat land riding. Any issues upshifting or downshifting?


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

I've used 52x34 for half of last year without any issues and while going up to a 53 seems like a smaller jump, there might be more to it. This was with shimano groupset but an sworks crank with fsa rings.


----------

